# Prepared Pantry mixes



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

My friend Robert aka 

 tx smoker
 got me interested in the Prepared Pantry website. Their pizza dough and salted water rolls is fantastic. The rye bread was ok. But not as good as their other items.
So, this morning I woke up with a hankering for something sweet.








And Ann just bought some fresh blueberries. hehe!
Straight forward instructions. 





Should have had a pic before cutting. But I was hangry!







I only had 1 small container of blueberries. More would have been better. But man. This was great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks real good Steve!
That is definitely my kind of breakfast!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 22, 2021)

While not normally a big sweet eater, that would fill the bill quite nicely right now!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks good. I’ll have to check into that website.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks delicious! Thanks for the reminder...need to place an order!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks Great, Steve!!
I gotta check that Website Too!
Thanking You & Robert for the Tip.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks good Steve, hope she didn't have other plans for those berries.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Steve!
> That is definitely my kind of breakfast!
> Al


Thanks Al!



GATOR240 said:


> While not normally a big sweet eater, that would fill the bill quite nicely right now!


Thanks! 



yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good. I’ll have to check into that website.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you!



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! Thanks for the reminder...need to place an order!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! 



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Steve!!
> I gotta check that Website Too!
> Thanking You & Robert for the Tip.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John!



smokerjim said:


> Looks good Steve, hope she didn't have other plans for those berries.


Thanks! lol, she bought them for me for work. For a healthy snack. So much for that idea!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Thanks! lol, she bought them for me for work. For a healthy snack. So much for that idea!




LOL---Guess you fooled her & found a way to make them a Little Less Healthy.
Good Job, Steve!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 22, 2021)

That looks killer Steve


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2021)

Looks  tasty for sure Steve!


----------

